
Raspberry Pi Cluster Ep 1 – Intro to Clustering - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/raspberry-pi-cluster-episode-1-introduction-clusters
======
TravisSc6tt
This reminds me back when people built "supercomputers" by clustering hundreds
of Pis.

